# OFFICIAL RS3 Hatchback for NORTH AMERICA Petition



## MKVdemon (Jul 9, 2009)

And So it begins. Lets get this car brought over here for the US. Start Posting!!!


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

LOL. I wish...

This was actually what most people wanted when Audi North American introduced the Poll for the TT-RS.

I still cannot believe we are getting the shaft on this car.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Where's the "The RS3 hatch would be great but I'd settle for an S3 hatch" petition? :wave: 

-Dennis


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

How about an S3 / RS3 Sedan?


----------



## xtemperedx (Feb 13, 2003)

I'll take two.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

I am so tempted to buy one seeing I am currently stationed here in Germany. It kills me inside everytime I see them running around here in Stuttgart and wondering if I should pull the trigger. The only thing stopping me is, its pointless to buy a pricey car that I can't take back with me to the US. 

These rides are nice up in person, the only thing I havent had a chance is to ride in one. Quick off the line and love the sound of the exhaust.


----------



## brilliantgti (Feb 21, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Yeah, the Hatch/Wagon offerings from Audi NA are so frustrating right now. No performance variants (that are remotely affordable)

Really wish they would step up their game, the challenging part is the Economy. :roll eyes:

*The VW Golf R is already ending production coming up in August so I'm on the fence if I should wait for the upcoming A3/S3 or just get an R. 

Not sure I want to spend the coinage right now.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

djdub said:


> Yeah, the Hatch/Wagon offerings from Audi NA are so frustrating right now..


hasn't it always been that way here, unless you can stomach a tt. It might change but probably not, chances are s3 is sedan only i am guessing. Definitely over the 200 horse a3 thing though


----------



## CabernA (Oct 27, 2009)

The RS3 answers a great question for me. What am I going to replace the TT with? I could upgrade to the TTS but do I want to spend 5 more years in the same car?

The RS3 gives me a new experience with Audi in the small car arena that I like. I don't need or want the A4 or larger sedans to go to work by myself. I use my TT for that and the track, and the RS3 looks like a great upgrade!

Bring it, Audi! You need something in that size category anyhow.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

CabernA said:


> The RS3 answers a great question for me. What am I going to replace the TT with? I could upgrade to the TTS but do I want to spend 5 more years in the same car?
> 
> The RS3 gives me a new experience with Audi in the small car arena that I like. I don't need or want the A4 or larger sedans to go to work by myself. I use my TT for that and the track, and the RS3 looks like a great upgrade!
> 
> Bring it, Audi! You need something in that size category anyhow.


This has been my problem

I want a 4 or 5 door...the B8 is getting WAY over sized for what I want / need. Now what Audi?
I could buy a Subaru Impreza (WRX / STi) which is a large step down in the interior and exterior side of things. I can get a Golf R! Still on this option...

What else? The ATS is really the only car that will be on the market that has a chance. It is suppose to be similar platform size as the BMW E46 which has me intrigued (B5). Except for the Caddy styling...although I will be test driving this summer


----------



## punkstarkitch (Nov 20, 2005)

As much as I would like an RS3, If they brought the RS3 to the States, it'd be a priced mid to high 40's. 
Mind as well get an S5 or S4

-But yes, it would be nice if they brought the RS3, and I'd settle if they brought the S3.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

djdub said:


> Yeah, the Hatch/Wagon offerings from Audi NA are so frustrating right now. .


 audi is lame in this country for small fast cars, so who cares whether or not they bring the s3 or rs3 because this thing at 3300 lbs and 350 hp is going to blow away the s3,s4 and rs3 (unless it is radically lighter weight and even then they wont sell it here) I think we are getting the sedan version of this.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

mookieblaylock said:


> audi is lame in this country for small fast cars, so who cares whether or not they bring the s3 or rs3 because this thing at 3300 lbs and 350 hp is going to blow away the s3,s4 and rs3 (unless it is radically lighter weight and even then they wont sell it here) I think we are getting the sedan version of this.


 Comparing "lame" Audi with a car not confirmed to be coming here? Any source that says it will? 

Who are the competitors that currently bring a car similar to an RS3 to the U.S.?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

PUNKSTARKITCH- All do respect the RS3 does walk the walk with the S5 , S4 models, 0-100 KPH- 4.6 Seconds, hence its hefty price tag


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

dmorrow said:


> Comparing "lame" Audi with a car not confirmed to be coming here? Any source that says it will?


 i'm sorry audi is way lame in this segment if you want fast. Sure mainstream i guess is what they are after kind of like toyota, certainly not a european car with passion 


"Word has it that the United States and Canada most likely will not get this wee AMG, but we hear this same powertrain with strengthened seven-speed dual-clutch transmission will come to us in a four-door CLA 45 AMG version, and possibly also in a smaller crossover vehicle based on the modular chassis beneath the A- and B- Class ranges. 

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/06/13/mercedes-benz-a45-amg-2-0-turbo-good-for-crazy-185-hp-per-liter/


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

RS3 yes please


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

mookieblaylock said:


> i'm sorry audi is way lame in this segment if you want fast. Sure mainstream i guess is what they are after kind of like toyota, certainly not a european car with passion
> 
> 
> "Word has it that the United States and Canada most likely will not get this wee AMG, but we hear this same powertrain with strengthened seven-speed dual-clutch transmission will come to us in a four-door CLA 45 AMG version, and possibly also in a smaller crossover vehicle based on the modular chassis beneath the A- and B- Class ranges.
> ...


So many years from now word has it we might get a CLA AMG which currently is a concept, we haven't seen production pictures or a production version, and we don't have any idea on what it will cost.

I still don't see what the competitors provide in the RS3 segment. They might someday but currently don't. Audi is missing out on a segment that no one else participates in here?


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

*RS3 hatch, please!*


----------



## 21212 (Aug 2, 2004)

*RS3 Hatch*

RS3 Hatch please.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

this will never happen, they wont certify the hatch to sell just 1000 cars lol

buy a tt or buy the golf

the A45 is not coming, only the CLA is, this will compete with it


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

not to bash but the CLA sedan, in my opinion, is pretty ugly; outside and inside. exterior is aggressive but maybe a bit overly aggressive; too busy for my taste. interior, same story; way too busy for me. the hatch version is down right hideous.

again this is just my opinion, overall, the CLA is just trying too hard.

i'm not surprised. i wouldn't consider MBZ a leader when it comes to design. especially, for this intended younger market. come on, look at the typical MBZ driver. do they resemble you? 

but the AMG 2.0 motor with 355hp/332lb-ft is quite impressive...no doubt.


----------



## Dawg90 (Sep 28, 2003)

dmorrow said:


> Comparing "lame" Audi with a car not confirmed to be coming here? Any source that says it will?
> 
> Who are the competitors that currently bring a car similar to an RS3 to the U.S.?


The ugly sedan version is confirmed for US, the CLA. I love that hatch, but the sedan version is very awkward looking, as well as less practical. Sucks living in the land of hatchback haters.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> The ugly sedan version is confirmed for US, the CLA. I love that hatch, but the sedan version is very awkward looking, as well as less practical. Sucks living in the land of hatchback haters.


yea cla is not so nice. Roof rails and a removable bike rack and the a/s/rs 3 should do the trick


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

How about getting Audi to actually bring the correct transmission in the a3 and s3 sedan first?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Dawg90 said:


> The ugly sedan version is confirmed for US, the CLA. I love that hatch, but the sedan version is very awkward looking, as well as less practical. Sucks living in the land of hatchback haters.


i don't know about that. The A45 is basically a square box with window cutouts/lines that tries to make it look like it is swoopy. Its what alot of the CUVs tries to do while retaining its utilitarian box shape.


----------



## Canthoney (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately I think our best bet for anything close to a RS3 hatch would be the RS Q3.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Canthoney said:


> Unfortunately I think our best bet for anything close to a RS3 hatch would be the *RS Q3*.



Hell to the ****ing NO! :banghead: :facepalm:



If Audi does this to us, I will never forgive them.


----------



## QwaktastiK (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't see this happening as it would take away sales from the TT-RS, but I'd buy it in a heartbeat if it did.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

I need this RS3 ! 

I need a replacement for my 2008 R32. 
- The RS4 is getting too old (2007-2008) 
- The new S4 is way too big (too long, feels like an A6) 
- The Golf R is not an upgrade 
- The Audi TTS and TTRS are not practical enough 

Sportback would be great but the sedan would do! As long as they have more than 4 cylinders :laugh:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Y'know, my ceiling is $50,000. I keep seeing this talk about the RS3 (which I sort of doubt we'll see, in any form, anyway) and a supposed price point of "mid-40s" to "just under 50." I think that, when it comes time to write the check, I'll take the S3 I'm planning on taking and pat myself on the back for coming in under $50,000 rather than pushing it to get an RS3, but... 

I do have to wonder whether that's the way to go,


----------



## DudeLePowSki (Feb 9, 2011)

In for a hatch back.:thumbup:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

joining in for some RS3 sportback fun


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Having a choice of sportback or sedan, I'd take the sportback cus of practicality and aesthetic reasons. 

But before we get too ahead of ourselves, has Audi even confirmed that we are getting the RS3 in the states at all?


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know that I have heard any definitive proof that they are even going to build an RS3 much less bring it to the US.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> I don't know that I have heard any definitive proof that they are even going to build an RS3 much less bring it to the US.


 I imagine they'll build one, and I imagine we a) won't see it in the US or b) will get a single configuration that, for one reason or another, has this forum up in arms. 

I sort of hope we don't get it within the first couple years, 'cause I don't want to be faced with the opportunity to push my budget. Besides, I don't think I am supposed to have an RS car at my age, anyway. Where do you go from there, within reason? :laugh: 

I guess the next step up from an RS3 could be a 911, but the entire reason I'm getting an S3 is because the Cayman S got axed by the one in charge- so to think I'll be moving into a 911 in ten years is probably not sound reasoning.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

Well you never know with VAG but if the CLA45 AMG is coming over to the states then that's a good indication that the RS3 might be coming as well. 

I would take sedan or sportback but why fellow Americans don't like hatchbacks over sedans is a mystery to me. The hatchback when done right, looks more sporty imo.


----------



## cooperrf (Mar 27, 2013)

The lack of a fast hatch coming to the US via an RS3 or even and RS4 Avant has me mildly interested in the RS Q3. Weight is supposed to be 3800ish and horsepower is supposed to be 300ish. That's heavy and not particularly powerful. But maybe a tune, exhaust, and a few other goodies can get it into the 400+ horsepower range. 

It could be an interesting alternative...


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Definitely, but the RS Q3 will never come here...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

George says: 

Our intel says it's coming. 


See the Q3 forum....


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

**** the RSQ3. 




I don't want a fatter and raised RS3. :thumbdown: :facepalm: I am really getting tired of Audi hoping we will just accept having an SUV. Looks like my only choice now is the 3-series wagon, and I'm not big on BMW's current design language.


----------

